# sausage sticking to fibrous casings



## franko (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently stuffed a batch of breakfast sausage in fibrous casings and smoked them to an internal temp. of 120 degrees. We slice whatever amount we want and fry it for breakfast. The sausage is great and has a nice smoky flavor, but the meat wants to stick to the casings very bad. I have tried removing the casing prior to frying and after frying and it sticks both ways.  I pricked the casings prior to smoking and showered them afterwards but it did not keep the meat from sticking.

I am hoping someone on the forum has experienced this problem and can lend a helping hand. Thanks, - Franko


----------



## big casino (Jan 1, 2013)

there are different types of fiberous casings some have a protein lining meant for making dried sausages, I have also heard that if the casings are older they stick more than newer casings do, but I never had older casings around and have had this problem


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2013)

I am having the same problems, I think I am going to to try keeping them in a fridge till using like I do my collegens, never know it doesnt hurt right?? Mine are only 6mo old if that,    mine are in basement just in ziplock cool and dry area ??? mine were not protein lined that I know of and already pre poked,where are you getting yours at maybe we are getting them at wrong place

Let me know if you get it solved and I will do the same


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2013)

franko said:


> I recently stuffed a batch of breakfast sausage in fibrous casings and smoked them to an internal temp. of 120 degrees. We slice whatever amount we want and fry it for breakfast. The sausage is great and has a nice smoky flavor, but the meat wants to stick to the casings very bad. I have tried removing the casing prior to frying and after frying and it sticks both ways.  I pricked the casings prior to smoking and showered them afterwards but it did not keep the meat from sticking.
> 
> I am hoping someone on the forum has experienced this problem and can lend a helping hand. Thanks, - Franko


Did you soak the casings before stuffing. When you say after frying, you left the casing on while.

Casings can get like this when they are not stored properly. Use a zip lock bag and roll the air out or a vac bag.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2013)

From the DeWied International site;

*Casing Will Not Peel *

If the entire cook cycle is too dry, the casing may not peel. Product should be smoked at approximately 25-30% R.H. then finished at least at 50% humidity.

Failing to shower product after smoking can cause wrinkling and hard-to-peel casings.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> From the DeWied International site;
> *Casing Will Not Peel *
> If the entire cook cycle is too dry, the casing may not peel. Product should be smoked at approximately 25-30% R.H. then finished at least at 50% humidity.
> Failing to shower product after smoking can cause wrinkling and hard-to-peel casings.


Thats why i leave my water pan in.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

It's hard to give good advice without knowing exactly what casings you're using.
If you're using protein-lined casings, there's no trick that'll [prevent sticking.



~Martin


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2013)

Stayhot said:


> I never have a problem removing the casings but what I do is SLOWLY raise the temp during smoking, then cold water shock them and hang for an hour or 2 at room temperature. I took my last 3# stick to a New Years Eve party last night and the casing came off like nothing. I soak my casings in warm water prior to stuffing for 20-30 minutes and this works great everytime.


Stayhot I do mine the same

Nepas you are right I think I forgot the water pan last time know it makes since now thanks


----------



## franko (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I believe, from these various posts that impatience was what caused my problem. I only soaked the casings for 5 or 10 minutes before stuffing and didn't lower the temp. enough when showering them after smoking. They were somewhat wrinkled also. Oh well. Rookies gotta learn someway.


----------



## smoke-cooker (May 13, 2015)

The linked, short post discusses how to soak fibrous casings in warm-vinegar water and/or concentrated liquid smoke in order to form a cooked "protein skin" that facilitates finished product peelability.    http://porkandbeefexpress.com/the-case-for-cooking-in-casings/


----------



## franko (May 13, 2015)

Smoke-Cooker, that is interesting. I would not have thought about mixing vinegar with the soaking water. I am about to make some beef sausage in 12" fibrous casings and I will try this method. Any idea what the vinagar/water ratio is? If I can't find out, I will just shoot from the hip and hope it works.


----------

